# Peeing in Crate



## reagansmom (Aug 11, 2010)

Our 4 month old puppy, Reagan has recently started peeing in his crate. He's only in the crate when we're gone during the day (no more than a couple hours) and while we sleep at night. I've started getting up earlier to let him out, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Today, while we were home he actually walked into his crate, peed, and walked out. I've taken the soft mat we had in there out and I clean the crate with an odor eliminator every time. Any ideas?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

How big is the crate? Maybe he has too much room.


----------



## reagansmom (Aug 11, 2010)

We have a 48" crate with the divider about half way back. He's a little over 40 lbs. now and its just enough for him to turn around and comfortably sleep.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats weird- how are you house training him? Potty schedules rock basically you take the dog out every x amount of hours and wait until they pee praising and treating them when they do. Stick to the schedule and usually within weeks the dog picks it up. Since your dog actually walked in the crate to pee though he obviously thinks thats the place to go. Was your pup purchased from a pet store or BYB by any chance?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

also maybe a quick check up with the vet to rule out urinary tract infection.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

StellaSquash said:


> also maybe a quick check up with the vet to rule out urinary tract infection.


I agree. Bison did the same things that you described when he had a UTI.

You could also try taking the crate outside to air out really well and us some enzyme cleaner.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna was sort of doing that at about 2.5 months old -- although part of it was because she would get so excited when we would get her out of the crate.
Once I started treating her every time she went to the bathroom outside she sort of got the point that she was supposed to hold it until she got to the grass.

With him walking in the crate and peeing, I would say he doesn't quite understand that he's supposed to use the bathroom outside.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take him out more often. take
him out in the middle of the night.

look for the signs they give
when they want to go out.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Thats weird- how are you house training him? Potty schedules rock basically you take the dog out every x amount of hours and wait until they pee praising and treating them when they do. Stick to the schedule and usually within weeks the dog picks it up. Since your dog actually walked in the crate to pee though he obviously thinks thats the place to go. Was your pup purchased from a pet store or BYB by any chance?


That's a pretty crappy thing to ask someone...It don't matter where they got the dog from.Not that i'm trying to defend them at all,but they did say there dog JUST RECENTLY started doing this. I understand that petstore dogs pretty much live in there own filth,and think it's ok to soil where they sleep,but that does not seem to be the case here...

I would suggest more trips outside if possible..keep up with the positive reinforcement when they do go outside,and hopefully in a short amount of time,they will stop going in their cage.Of course the cleaners if they do slip....good luck.


----------



## reagansmom (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to take a urine sample to the vet tomorrow morning. I know that doesn't necessarily solve the crate issue but he does fit some of the symptoms for a uti so I'd rather rule that our first.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

reagansmom said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm going to take a urine sample to the vet tomorrow morning. I know that doesn't necessarily solve the crate issue but he does fit some of the symptoms for a uti so I'd rather rule that our first.


Good idea.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think zoeys mom meant anything offensive by her question. People all the time rescue dogs from puppy mill situations and deal with the crate-soiling issue. 

ANYWAY, good luck, rm, with getting this resolved. Also, are you leaving water in his crate with him at night? I cut off water time at a certain time each evening and leave "just enough" if Layla's going to be left alone in her crate for a few hours. I don't get that thing of going back to the crate to pee, though. 

I only had a LOT of puppy peeing in my house when I had purchased a little alpha girl years ago who, I soon realized, decided she needed to mark the whole house.


----------



## ngarza (Aug 4, 2010)

I see many of you are saying that treating them when they go potty outside works. We tried that with my Sheltie pup who is a very smart pup and would act like she had to pee just to get the treat. Wanting outside constantly and got really annoying when she would run out the the grass then look at me for a treat.

Not sure if anyone else has that problem. We are trying it with just praise on my 9 week old GSD and it seems to work well so far.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I wonder if it would help if you fed him in his crate for a while. Maybe he wouldn't soil where he eats.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

ngarza said:


> I see many of you are saying that treating them when they go potty outside works. We tried that with my Sheltie pup who is a very smart pup and would act like she had to pee just to get the treat. Wanting outside constantly and got really annoying when she would run out the the grass then look at me for a treat.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has that problem. We are trying it with just praise on my 9 week old GSD and it seems to work well so far.


When you are house-training on a set schedule you take them outside for a few minutes. If they don't relieve them self, no treat back in the kennel for set amount of time. After take back outside for the same thing. When they go to the bathroom, treat. You have to show them this isn't play time.

Good idea on the good cleaning / air out and feeding. I would do them in that order. :laugh:


----------

